# #1 and #2 blocks (tip up) doesn't work?!



## Blade2 (May 12, 2011)

Hello all,
I train in Arnis, and I've noticed, even during slow sparring there is a  problem with blocking #1 and #2  (in my system it's / and \  respectively going from up to down), using tip up block, (i.e. like #1 vs  #1 and #2 vs #2, although the block might not move like a strike).
The problem is as follows: if the attack starts from opponent shoulder  level, but goes down to knees/legs in a diagonal fashion, It still looks  to me like a #1 or #2 and I find myself holding my stick into air while  getting hit in low-line.
Moreover, It seems the attacked has enough time to change from head  attack to low-line attack, so he can see my block and move to low-line.

How do you solve that problem?

Thanks


----------



## DragonMind (May 28, 2011)

Not to be facetious, but the answer is a lot more practice. Sounds like you may be extending your block to far out and trying to "catch" his stick instead of letting it come to you.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 6, 2011)

Blade2 said:


> Hello all,
> I train in Arnis, and I've noticed, even during slow sparring there is a problem with blocking #1 and #2 (in my system it's / and \ respectively going from up to down), using tip up block, (i.e. like #1 vs #1 and #2 vs #2, although the block might not move like a strike).
> The problem is as follows: if the attack starts from opponent shoulder level, but goes down to knees/legs in a diagonal fashion, It still looks to me like a #1 or #2 and I find myself holding my stick into air while getting hit in low-line.
> Moreover, It seems the attacked has enough time to change from head attack to low-line attack, so he can see my block and move to low-line.
> ...



Blade2,

I assume you have one lead leg forward and not both equally forward. 

If he swings a forehand at your head and drops it to your waist or legs, how do you block that with the tip up?

First let us discuss blocks. 
Hold your forearm level to the ground (horizontal) and have you elbow about your hand width away from your body. This is your frame. 
Now do it with a stick in your hand. 

Ok, now to block a high line attack across your body. Beginners need to have their feet, hips and shoulders all facing the incoming attack. The feet and hips and shoulds should be paralelle with the attack when you block. 

So step in with the right leg or step out with the left leg. (* Same thing for how your body will line up, different for your counter attack - a much different discussion. *) This gets you lines up it also allows you to be in a good stance for frame work and will allow you to get your stick over or across your body to block. Tip up and vertical. By having your tip be vertical it keeps it back from the opponent and them being able to more readily access your cane. Weight should be about 50/50 on each leg. 

Now will come the hard part. 

Make a hammer fist and hit  your palm in front of you. Now put a stick in your hand. You must now think of the punyo as a hammer and that you are hitting a nail in front of you. This gives you down force, which will give you a force  into the opponents stick so it will not bounce or bend back at you. 

Now the really hard part, as mentioned do not over extend your hand or chance to opponents weapon for a "click". If you have your block you know you are safe and if he does not enter into your area then that is ok. 


Now to address how to deal with the changing level. 

High to Mid: Bend your ankle, knees and hips and drop to meet to the strike (* do all of the above as stated as well. *)

High to Low: 
First, strike the opponents thigh with a backhand. Yes I said thigh just below the hip. 
Take the lead leg and swing or pull it back and drop your block down into the back of his hand. This is now the strike I described above. You block can now become a counter strike. I bring this up here as this seems like a good place to see it and practice it. 

Of course you can genuflect bend one knee almost to ground or to the ground and get your cane in front of the opponent. The problem is you are still trying to get in front of the opponents cane and if you are real late this is hard. Add in that most people have leg / knee injuries and cannot bend like that, it makes sense to show the above one as well. 

I start with the genuflect, but it is just a block. And if the guys is setting you up or misleading you just to hit you, use the first one to show him it is not fun, and to go back to the training presecibed. 

I am a proponent of a US Army Ranger montra: Slow is Smooth, Smooth is Fast. 
** No I am not in the US Army nor have I ever been. I used this training before, but recently heard their terms and liked it and so quote it and give credit to their simple but effective statement **


----------

